# Regional Architecture in France - diversity!



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


Pyrénées-Orientales








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nord*








by Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








by Google Streetview


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Even with more modern houses or buildings, regionalism still leaves its mark in the architecture.


*Nord*








from Google Streetview


*Pyrénées-Orientales*








from Google Streetview



*Do come back! My next posts will be of another department in another corner of France with yet another regional look and feel. I hope you have enjoyed examining so far Nord in the north of France next to Belgium and the North Sea/English Channel and Pyrénées-Orientales in the south of France next to Spain and the Mediterranean Sea*


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Bas-Rhin










Bas-Rhin is one of the two departments of the famous Alsace Region. It's in eastern France or more precisely in northeastern France. It's capital and biggest city is Strasbourg. Like the rest of Alsace, Bas-Rhin has a very German flair. It's architecture, although still different to what you would find in Germany itself, clearly shares many elements with that of Germany. But at the end of the day, you could say the Alsatian style is its own style.

Like northwestern and northern departments/parts of Continental France, high-pitched roofs are characteristic of Bas-Rhin's regional architecture. In fact, this part of France features some of France's steepest roofs, sometimes with 2 or even 3 floors in the attic in the more grand buildings. 

Another prominent feature are half-timbered houses, some of which date back to the 1400, 1500 or 1600s when such structures were in style in Alsace, as they were in much of northern and central France, and much of Europe north of southern France. Also very visible is the use of many colors on the outside of buildings. This is perhaps France's most colorful region, although the parts of France that border other countries usually feature more colors than the rest of France.

I'll begin with featuring some of the town halls of this department, as I did earlier with _Nord_ and _Pyrénées-Orientales_. Since I'm showing regional architecture, I'll stick to only showing town halls with the regional look, which will exclude most contemporary buildings. These town halls are of towns and villages in the department.


The following images unless otherwise noted are all located in:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Town_halls_in_Bas-Rhin










by Bernard Chenal










by Bernard Chenal










by Bernard Chenal


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

by Ralph Hammann










by Deltaphotos










by Ralph Hammann


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

by Cha già José










by Bernard Chenal










by Ralph Hammann


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

left by Ji-Elle and right by Ralph Hammann

















both left and right by Rh-67


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

by Rh-67










by Bernard Chenal










by Rh-67


*Do come back! I will continue with Bas-Rhin in my next posts before moving onto another department.*


----------

